# Do NOT use zip.ca for online DVD rentals...



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

At first they were a great company...or so it seemed, I even recommended them to others...but their constant screwups, and failure to remedy them in a timely manner, if at all, has left a bitter taste in my mouth. For example, I'll let you in on the current thread of correspondence between myself and their "customer service rep" I use the term loosely...I got a little annoyed writing the last email...so the language got a little harsher. Note, that there is a two to three day delay for them to respond each time, which is nearly the most annoying part!!!



> Hello,
> 
> I have The Sopranos Seasons 1 though 4 in my queue, I expected to get Season 1, Disc 1 first...yet your sending me Season 4 discs 1,2,3 first.
> 
> ...





> Dear Chad Hurd,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Zip.ca Member Service Centre. We are pleased to assist you with your inquiry.
> 
> ...





> No, this did not resolve the problem.
> 
> First, I can't park dvds when I have less than 20 in my queue (or I'm assuming that's why I don't have that option)
> 
> ...





> Dear Chad, Hurd,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Zip.ca. We appreciate the time you have taken to share this feedback with us.
> 
> ...





> Dear Zip.ca peon,
> 
> Should these form letters appease me? Should I just be grateful I received any form of response? Excuse me for not standing on my desk and shouting with glee that "...this matter is being investigated." and that you "apologize for this inconvenience" Well, la-dee-freaking-da...a whole lot of good that does me when a subscription I paid for is being wasted by your companies incompetance.
> 
> ...


----------



## deh (Sep 6, 2002)

Dear Chad Hurd,
What did you expect from a company that's website and business name ends in .ca?

We will gladly forward a copy of the only anticipated canadian sequel Strange Brew part 2, Hosers again eh.
But first it's happy hour.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I've moved this to reviews rather than random as it's more suited to this forum


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

Wow, 11 Days to get a movie?! Takes me 2 to get from Netflix, from the time I drop em in the mail, and they just dropped their prices too.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Netflix doesn't ship to Canada


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

How about Blockbuster?


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Dear Gibble,

Thank you for contacting TSG. We appreciate the time you have taken to share this feedback with us.

Once again we apologize for this inconvenience and let us reassure you that this matter is being investigated.

We believe that this answer responds to your inquiry. If you require additional assistance, you may visit any other forums, located at techguy.org, or update this inquiry and one of our Member Service Representatives will be pleased to assist you. Thank you for using TSG.

Sincerely,


----------



## lisaa7002 (Jul 14, 2003)

Yeah you poor people really need to get netflix. I really balked against giving my business to "the big guy" but as Deathblow said two day service & 3 out at a time for $17.99 is about the best deal out there. & I've never had to wait for new releases. I send my movies back on Monday so I can get the movies that are coming out Tue.- & I get them on Wen. Just love it.... By the way have you guys seen The Day After Tomorrow? It really was fabulous... & I'm not a big disaster movie fan. Good luck finding something better! Lisa


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah, I went to the store to rent The Day after Tomorrow, it was a good movie, I was surprised


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Well...I got a reply...



> Dear Chad Hurd,
> 
> Thank you for expressing your concerns regarding our service. I wish to assure you that we do indeed care about the concerns of our members and we do take them seriously.
> 
> ...


And in turn, I responded



> Dear G. L.,
> 
> Thankyou for a timely reply that wasn't a form letter, as you could
> tell from my last email, the form letters that took two to three days
> ...


... then I checked my email the next day ... and I see this ...



> Dear Chad,
> 
> We shipped to you today:
> 
> ...


They shipped me the next disc of the season as my 5th selection 

HOW INCOMPETENT CAN THEY BE?


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

I tried a "Free trial" of the blockbuster one, and as of today (Monday) they finally received the movies I shipped out last Monday, and the address is only a couple hundred miles away in the next state. I went to cancel my trial membership, and they offered me another month free acknowledging there poor shipping/receiving times.


----------



## lmcgraw (Nov 1, 2006)

Chad,

I can totally relate to your frustration with zip.ca (zip: meaning: nothing, zero, can go on and on). It only took them 2 weeks to piss me off. In reference to your complaint, go look into what others are unhappy about at http://www.bmannconsulting.com/node/910. There are many other sites that talk about their lack of customer service. Wish I had done my research before providing them with my Visa card number. Based on the dates, this type of thing has been going on for a long time now. Whether they truly address any customer concerns is really questionable based on my experience with them. I didn't even receive a response for my complaint. I'm no longer a customer with them either, and I will pass on my experience to anyone who intends to give their service a try. Only way to get the message across that they just don't know how to treat or retain a customer.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Wow...you'd think they'd have gotten better by now.


----------



## lmcgraw (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey Gibble,

Unfortunately not, i didn't even look at the dates from your previous posting before posting my experience, so that tells me alot about how much effort they are putting into improving their system. I had to call my Visa company again today to make sure they don't put any further charges on my visa from this point forward and also have to collect all email communications to protect myself. I also found another blog about zip.ca, not a good one for them either. http://www.mikesmit.com/page.php?id=3 so be careful everyone out there who is planning on trying out this service.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Gibb, is there a good online DVD rental service in Canada? I'm currently leaning no after reading your trials and tribulations.


----------

